# Celine cabas phantom question



## fsadeli

Anyone has this bags? Can you share with me the pros and cons? And if the leather scuffs easily? Any other idea of how to make this bag more secure? Thanks all!


----------



## 880

In case these threads might help; there are some pros and cons of the cabas here





__





						Celine Sangle or Phantom Cabas? (with mod pics)
					

Hi lovely PFers - I tried on the natural calfskin Sangle & the black small Phantom cabas today and would love your opinion on which you prefer for an every day bag.  Sangle Pros:  love this look - summer or winter, day or night, rich color, unique shape   structured but light   the natural...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						Best Everyday Bag??
					

i’m on the hunt for an investment bag, pre-owned, that is understated enough to be an everyday bag but lovely enough to be something i enjoy wearing everyday.   i work in the ad industry as a creative, i love whimsical vintage styles and gravitate toward timeless and chic bags.   can you tell me...




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						Celine Cabas Phantom: Comfy shoulder straps?
					

Hi all,  I'm contemplating buying the Celine Small Cabas Phantom for my 'everything' bag (but predominantly work - think laptop, gym wear, bottle etc.) and I have heard from one girl that stuffing it heavily can make the shoulder straps dig as they're rather thin.  Anyone have any experiences to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## amandaaura

I have a lovely straw bag in that style, similar size. I’d highly recommend you use an organiser or some kind of lining bags so you can find your things in there. I use 2 small cotton bags with drawstrings to categorise my things when carrying mine.


----------



## fsadeli

880 said:


> In case these threads might help; there are some pros and cons of the cabas here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Sangle or Phantom Cabas? (with mod pics)
> 
> 
> Hi lovely PFers - I tried on the natural calfskin Sangle & the black small Phantom cabas today and would love your opinion on which you prefer for an every day bag.  Sangle Pros:  love this look - summer or winter, day or night, rich color, unique shape   structured but light   the natural...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Everyday Bag??
> 
> 
> i’m on the hunt for an investment bag, pre-owned, that is understated enough to be an everyday bag but lovely enough to be something i enjoy wearing everyday.   i work in the ad industry as a creative, i love whimsical vintage styles and gravitate toward timeless and chic bags.   can you tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cabas Phantom: Comfy shoulder straps?
> 
> 
> Hi all,  I'm contemplating buying the Celine Small Cabas Phantom for my 'everything' bag (but predominantly work - think laptop, gym wear, bottle etc.) and I have heard from one girl that stuffing it heavily can make the shoulder straps dig as they're rather thin.  Anyone have any experiences to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


thank you!


----------



## fsadeli

amandaaura said:


> I have a lovely straw bag in that style, similar size. I’d highly recommend you use an organiser or some kind of lining bags so you can find your things in there. I use 2 small cotton bags with drawstrings to categorise my things when carrying mine.



sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s better as a travel tote, a little floppy and deep for everyday.  To make it more secure just cinch it and tie.


----------



## muchstuff

I use mine as an everyday tote. Have a third one on the way!


----------



## coffee2go

fsadeli said:


> Anyone has this bags? Can you share with me the pros and cons? And if the leather scuffs easily? Any other idea of how to make this bag more secure? Thanks all!
> 
> View attachment 5144972



i went today to see both Sangle and Cabas Phantom to decide between the two, and picked Phantom in a smaller size. A larger size of both Sangle and Cabas Phantom is enourmous! I didn’t like the fabric strap of the Sangle, so the only hard choice left to make was in which color to pick the Phantom  I already have a black YSL tote, so was choosing between taupe and dark gray… such a tough choice as both look fabulous! Went with the grey one as I feel like taupe suits better someone with blonde hair, I have dark hair and wear lots of navy blue…
But I still have few days to change my mind  need to see at home whether gray works with my wardrobe


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s a really pretty grey.  Excellent choice.  I just bought the black larger Sangle and already have the small Cabas Phantom in grey but just use it as a travel tote.  The Sangle will be a casual bucket bag and I think that fabric strap works best in black.


----------



## desertchic

I have the Cabas Phantom in grey and LOVE it! I too have dark hair and wear a lot of darker jewel tones and I find the grey goes with everything and looks really nice. Hope it works with your wardrobe and you love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

I have one in indigo and one in kohl, both small size, and love them. They’re just so understated and chic. I once tried to let one go but couldn’t decide which so kept both and no regrets so far. Mine are about 4/5 years old and not showing any signs of wear yet.


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> It’s a really pretty grey.  Excellent choice.  I just bought the black larger Sangle and already have the small Cabas Phantom in grey but just use it as a travel tote.  The Sangle will be a casual bucket bag and I think that fabric strap works best in black.


I hope to get a Sangle in black at some point, I have one in grey and find it a workhorse, really love it.  As mentioned earlier I have three Phantoms in small, I love both styles.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Having second thoughts about the black large Sangle.  I have a gap in my handbag wardrobe for a taupe neutral color and am thinking of exchanging the black for taupe.  My question is, is it difficult to keep the lighter-colored wool strap clean?  How would you clean it?  Can you order replacement straps?


----------



## muchstuff

Gourmetgal said:


> Having second thoughts about the black large Sangle.  I have a gap in my handbag wardrobe for a taupe neutral color and am thinking of exchanging the black for taupe.  My question is, is it difficult to keep the lighter-colored wool strap clean?  How would you clean it?  Can you order replacement straps?


For what it's worth I have the grey and purchased it pre-loved so I don't know how much it was carried, but my strap isn't showing any sign of soiling.


----------



## jennibean

Hey guys! I'm about to get the same bag in this thread! The Cabas Phantom tote in Small, and Taupe.  I have been looking at photos of it for the longest time and seeing it now in store, I notice there is a variation in the structure of the bag. Some pics and reviews the bag looks more structured (https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCMDzyJWJ8fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAL)  I LOVE this.

However seeing it in person, it's softer and not as structured.  Kind of like this: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCMDzyJWJ8fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAW

and in some other pics it looks totally soft and almost beaten up - but these I attribute to purse users that are a bit more rough with it.

My question is - does anyone know if the leather has changed over the years? Like maybe they used to use tougher leather and now use softer? 

I prefer my bag not to soften too much!! I feel like I could just be too anal about this, but it's an expensive bag, I want to know it won't look like cr4p after a while!  I take care of my bags, but I also have a toddler.

Looking for reassurance more than anything because I LOVE the bag!!!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The pebbled calfskin is very soft and floppy.  I’ve only had mine for a year, minimal use and it is very soft.  I would not consider this a structured bag at all but the leather seems durable.  Some people use bag organizers which will give it some structure but you sacrifice space.  BTW, your links did not work.


----------



## jennibean

Sorry!
Pics I saw of the bag that were more “structured”

I know it’s not a structured bag but the leather here seems to hold up more shape


----------



## jennibean

Compared to these pics where the bag seems more shloopy. Maybe it’s the lighting. These softer leather pics are from the store I went to last week. 

but could it be Celine used to use different leather before and all that’s available now is the super soft kind?

I am just hoping the bag shape holds up if I don’t use it too roughly.  Can anyone attest? Have you had the “softer” floppy leather but quality is still holding up?

thanks!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The pictures in the first post just look like new bags that are naturally a little stiffer and they could just be “posed” to look smoother but the second set of photos is the reality as you begin to use the bags.  It helps to avoid actual wrinkles by keeping the bag stuffed when storing - I use old towels rolled up.  But the leather is soft, not rigid.  AFAIK there was not a different leather early on otherwise the draw-straps wouldn’t work.


----------



## desertchic

Gourmetgal said:


> The pictures in the first post just look like new bags that are naturally a little stiffer and they could just be “posed” to look smoother but the second set of photos is the reality as you begin to use the bags.  It helps to avoid actual wrinkles by keeping the bag stuffed when storing - I use old towels rolled up.  But the leather is soft, not rigid.  AFAIK there was not a different leather early on otherwise the draw-straps wouldn’t work.


I second this!

I’ve had my medium size for about 6 months and it has softened since I initially unboxed it; however, I stuff it while not in use and use an organizer when I use it for work (both help to maintain the shape). It doesn’t completely puddle sitting on its own, but it’s not structured either.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Agree with above.  I have had mine for almost 4 years and still super amazing and while not completely structured, it is not super floppy…it’s maybe right between.  Still love this…have the grey and would love another one in perhaps black or camel


----------



## elizapav

Has anyone purchased the Cabas Phamtom recently on Celine’s site or or elsewhere online? Trying to find a small, black and it appears to be out of stock? Thanks!


----------



## Panlove

elizapav said:


> Has anyone purchased the Cabas Phamtom recently on Celine’s site or or elsewhere online? Trying to find a small, black and it appears to be out of stock? Thanks!


I purchased a small black one from Nordstroms in California about a month ago.


----------



## solenne

Hi everyone,

I have a big crush on the Celine Phantom Cabas but i'm not sure about the size I should choose.
In Scenes from a Marriage, Jessica Chastain's character is wearing one and I love the size and the color ( Jessica Chastain in Scenes from a Marriage ); is it the small or the medium one? and the color is Taupe, right?
Thank you!


----------



## de_priss

It appears to me as the medium size and the color and i would say it is definitely grey!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Looks like Grey but could possibly be Taupe - both colors are lovely.  I’m sure that’s a small size though.


----------



## Kayce

solenne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a big crush on the Celine Phantom Cabas but i'm not sure about the size I should choose.
> In Scenes from a Marriage, Jessica Chastain's character is wearing one and I love the size and the color ( Jessica Chastain in Scenes from a Marriage ); is it the small or the medium one? and the color is Taupe, right?
> Thank you!



Jessica's bag in that scene is definitely the small version.  The medium is much longer.   Personally, I prefer the small size.  When I first saw that episode, I remember thinking, "ooh, a taupe Cabas tote!"  But now that I look at the photo, it looks gray.  Both colors are great.


----------



## coffee2go

When I saw the bags in person at Celine store and tried them on, the medium version was huge! I opted for smaller version and still it’s quite big, much larger than my YSL vertical tote, so I decided to get a bag insert for organization and also to have more structure when not in use. But so far I haven’t used the bag much since I’m WFH


----------



## Gourmetgal

Both colors vary quite a bit depending upon lighting.


----------



## solenne

Thanks everyone for all your kind answers!
I was about to buy it online but I guess it would be wiser to wait on my next trip to buy this beauty...
If any of you has a Phantom cabas, I would love to see your pictures as I'm still not sure about the size and color!


----------



## Gourmetgal

You can always just order both and return one.  Honestly, the large is better suited as a travel or work tote but the small is small enough especially when cinched to work as a large tote-like handbag. How are you planning to use it?

And FWIW, the grey color is fabulous.  I have Celine bags in grey and taupe and much prefer the grey.


----------



## de_priss

I was in the Celine store today to try out the cabas in small size. Color-wise is stunning (i love the grey) but those shoulder straps... ughh... anyone alse finding them uncomfortable?!


----------



## Gourmetgal

No problem for me but then I don’t overfill my bags.


----------



## Kayce

I don’t usually overload mine either, but I actually think the Cabas tote straps are quite comfortable.  The leather is soft and the straps are wider than the Neverfull and Goyard straps I’m used to. Plus they stay put on my shoulder.


----------



## coffee2go

solenne said:


> Thanks everyone for all your kind answers!
> I was about to buy it online but I guess it would be wiser to wait on my next trip to buy this beauty...
> If any of you has a Phantom cabas, I would love to see your pictures as I'm still not sure about the size and color!



Hi! I recently got both Cabas Phantom and Folded Cabas, the small size and taupe color… Phantom one is really huge, it fits my Mac Air 13 inches, together with a laptop sleeve, I think this bag can fits almost anything as it’s really huge even in small size, so it’s easy to make it heavy… While for a Folded Cabas, it fits an IPad Air, a Moleskine or A5 sized notebook, the shoulder strap is too thin for me to be carried on the shoulder, I prefer to carry this one handheld or on crook of my arm


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks for the comparison photo.  Are the straps adjustable on the folded cabas and what is the maximum drop?


----------



## coffee2go

Gourmetgal said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo.  Are the straps adjustable on the folded cabas and what is the maximum drop?



The maximum drop for hand held straps is 13 cm, unfortunately the detachable shoulder strap (long about 95 cm) is not adjustable, it has two holes on each side, but as you can see from the picture, should I move it from one hole to the other, the leather piece will be sticking out


----------



## Gourmetgal

Wow, only a 5 inch drop?  That seems short.  Now I see on the website it’s a 29 cm - 11 inch drop.  That’s more like a shoulder bag.  The finding around the top edge seems bulky…how is it IRL?


----------



## coffee2go

Gourmetgal said:


> Wow, only a 5 inch drop?  That seems short.  Now I see on the website it’s a 29 cm - 11 inch drop.  That’s more like a shoulder bag.  The finding around the top edge seems bulky…how is it IRL?



The small size has a shoulder drop of 5 inches/13 cm as stated on the official website, the medium version instead comes without additional shoulder strap and the drop of the handles is 11 inches/29 cm, if you’re looking for a tote to be carried on shoulder… As for small Phantom Cabas the official website states the shoulder drop is 9 inches/22cm…
Since I already have Phantom Cabas, Folded Cabas adds some variety for me being a hand-carried tote (or also on crook of my arm) rather than another tote carried on the shoulder (bear in mind I have YSL tote that already serves me similar function as a Phantom Cabas, with Phantom being almost twice as larger). Also Folded Cabas is much structured than Phantom Cabas and keeps its shape without bag organizer, while Phantom Cabas is much softer and slouches easily without bag organizer 

I added a picture of all my tote bags: small Phantom cabas, YSL shopping tote (vertical version), small Folded Cabas and a Maxmara PLAGES tote bag


----------



## coffee2go

I haven’t seen Medium Folded Cabas at the store, but this model could be an alternative to YSL shopping tote.
Medium Folded Cabas has shoulder drop of 11 inches/29 cm, while YSL’s is a bit shorther at 23,5 cm

As for Small Phantom Cabas, I think this style is a great alternative to LV Neverfull and Goyard tote bags… before getting Phantom, I actually was considering getting Goyard Artois in PM, but for something that costs around 1500€ I’d rather buy a bag made of genuine leather, than a bag made of plastic…


----------



## solenne

coffee2go said:


> Hi! I recently got both Cabas Phantom and Folded Cabas, the small size and taupe color… Phantom one is really huge, it fits my Mac Air 13 inches, together with a laptop sleeve, I think this bag can fits almost anything as it’s really huge even in small size, so it’s easy to make it heavy… While for a Folded Cabas, it fits an IPad Air, a Moleskine or A5 sized notebook, the shoulder strap is too thin for me to be carried on the shoulder, I prefer to carry this one handheld or on crook of my arm
> 
> View attachment 5320104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320105


Thank you for the photos! That helps a lot!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Okay, makes sense.  I did’t realize there were 2 sizes of the folded.


----------



## elizapav

As for Small Phantom Cabas, I think this style is a great alternative to LV Neverfull and Goyard tote bags… before getting Phantom, I actually was considering getting Goyard Artois in PM, but for something that costs around 1500€ I’d rather buy a bag made of genuine leather, than a bag made of plastic…
[/QUOTE]

I have both the Small Cabas Phantom and the Goyard Artois (but in MM) and use the Cabas for everyday/work tote and the Artois for travel. 

The Artois is more structured/rigid and has reinforced corners- it is quite durable (and less flimsy than the St. Louis).

I personally find the straps to stay more easily with the Artois than the Cabas. (The Cabas shoulder straps are wider but more slippery at least in my experience so far).

I haven’t had the Cabas long enough to see if putting an ipad or MacBook could dent or crease the leather but I don’t have the same concern with the Artois, FWIW, depending on how you’d use the bag.


----------



## elizapav

de_priss said:


> I was in the Celine store today to try out the cabas in small size. Color-wise is stunning (i love the grey) but those shoulder straps... ughh... anyone alse finding them uncomfortable?!



My straps slip but they aren’t uncomfortable. It could just be my shoulder slope! I do like the bag a lot, but the strap slip is a con for me personally.


----------

